# Dirty Sock Syndrome?



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I have a heat pump for my house, just installed new last spring. 

Since we've turned on the heat, we're getting an intermittent smell like a dead animal or rodent droppings. 

I've checked under the house and everything is tight. 

A little research brought up the possibility of a common problem with HP's in the south east wich is DSS, a build up of mold on the coils. 

What throws me off is it's not every time?

Anyone familiar with this and/or could you steer me in the right direction of what I might do?

I appreciate it guys. 

Stan


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It is common and can happen on any forced air system. A particular bacteria can develop in the a-coil causing an unimaginal dirty sock odor. Sometimes it can be acid washed away and then the coil painted (for lack of a better term) with a product that neutralizes the smell.

We have two new units in our building. One developed the smell after 2 months. The other is not. Eventually had to have the coil replaced. Had it painted before installing to insure it didn't come back.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

You can try installing a UV light in the coil, but like most products some people swear by them and others say they don't work at all.

http://hvac-talk.com/vbb/showthread.php?769482-UV-Lights-for-HVAC-System&highlight=Dirty+sock


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> It is common and can happen on any forced air system. A particular bacteria can develop in the a-coil causing an unimaginal dirty sock odor. Sometimes it can be acid washed away and then the coil painted (for lack of a better term) with a product that neutralizes the smell.
> 
> We have two new units in our building. One developed the smell after 2 months. The other is not. Eventually had to have the coil replaced. Had it painted before installing to insure it didn't come back.


Hmm, it may come to that but I may try wash-n-paint first? Thanks


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> You can try installing a UV light in the coil, but like most products some people swear by them and others say they don't work at all.
> 
> http://hvac-talk.com/vbb/showthread.php?769482-UV-Lights-for-HVAC-System&highlight=Dirty+sock


Thanks for the read Debo. Yeah, it's seems you would have to have a $high quality$ light to make a difference. We had one installed in our last house in Florida, but my sons allergies persisted just the same. I wouldn't mind going under the house each season to clean the coils if it made a difference? Thanks man.


----------

